# Neuer Internetanbieter,aber welcher?



## convo (7. März 2005)

hi leute,
 ich bin seit jahren schon bei t-online,aber langsam mekr ich,dass die 1500 MB Traffic für DSL nicht mehr ausreichen und wenn ich höher will,dann geh ich über meine 10 Euro rüber..

 jetzt überlegte ich auf aol zu wechseln,wo ich 5000 MB für ebenfalls 10 Euro hab..
 Lycos ist sogar NOCH billiger.
 Anbieter gitb es ja:

 1&1
 Freenet
 T-online
 Arcor
 Callando
 call2surf
 Claranet
 express Net
 GMX
 Lycos
 Axero
 Strato
 Tiscali
 Schlund & Partner
 etc.

 Viele von denen,wie z.b. callando sind mir z.b. fremd,aber genau die unbedeutendsten bieten Flatrate für nur 10 euro beispielsweise an..
 das war mal bei tiscali der fall..

 viele sagen,dass man dem nicht vertrauen kann,warum nicht

 und wenn ich freenet nimm,dann muss ich weg von telekom,warum

 wo sieht man,wann man weg mus von telekom?

 ist telekom der beste anbieter von allen?

 WO krieg ich den besten tarif für unter 10 Euro

 helft mir mal


----------



## generador (7. März 2005)

Letztendlich läuft DSL glaube bei ziemlich allen (ausser Arcor) über die Telekom
Wenn es möglich ist würde ich einfach mal für nen Monat aisprobieren und dann wieder kündigen

Du kannst ja deinen Tarif von T-Online in einen Call by Call umstellen lassen und somit jederzeit wieder zurück


----------



## aTa (7. März 2005)

Nimm doch QSC, ist zwar etwas teuerer, aber du hast kein Kontakt mit der Telekom  und keine Zwangstrennung.
Tiscali ist, wenn du nur n bischen surfst und nix grosses saugst auch nicht schlecht.
Meine Eltern sind bei denen und hatten bisher noch keinen Stress im vergleich zur Telekom..


----------



## convo (7. März 2005)

nene,will bei telekom dann schon bleiben,fragt sich jetzt nur,welcher anbieter genau..

    der günstigere muss ja nicht gleich der beste sein..
    also,wenn ich aol nehme,dann weiß ich,dass das seriös ist und t-online ja auch..
    aber tiscali,da bin ich mir nicht so sicher...

    was könnte passieren,wenn man solche anbieter nimmt?

    steh ich mit t-online nicht meht unter vertrag und kann einfach so kündigen?

guckt mal hier bei tiscali

bei lycos

bei aol

und bei t-online
*
   wie ihr seht,gibt es bei tiscali eine FLATRATE für 15,90 Euro
                           der 1.Tarif mit Datenvolumenbegrenzung fängt erst bei 2 GB an mit 4,90 Euro

   bei lycos gibt es 5000 MB für 8,80 Euro

   bei aol gibt es 5000 Mb für 9,90 Euro

   und bei t-online gibt es 1500 MB FÜR 9,90 Euro



*der Billigste scheint wohl tiscali zu sein,mit satten 2 GB für 4,90 Euro.
   mein jetztiger Tarif bei t-online ist 1500 Mb für 9,90 Euro..

   da hab ich ja bis jetzt voll den verlust gemacht...

   da kann doch was nicht stimmen,oder!?
   Tiscali ist ja MEGABILLIG.. wie gibt es sowas!?

Edit:
 einziger nachteil scheint wohl zu sein,dass ich 12 Monate unter Vertrag stehe,aber was billigers für 2 GB nur 4,90 Euro und bei t-onlien zahl ich für 1500 Mb schon 9,90 Euro,
  gibt es wohl nicht..

  muss ich große bedenken haben ? (hoffentlich steh ich mit denen von t-online nicht mehr unter vertrag)

 EDIT: das mit GB hat mich wohl irritiert.. 2 Gb sind ja das gfleiche wie 2000 MB,also ist es dann nicht so billiga,aber 8 GB würden nur 8,90 Euro kosten,also immer noch weniger als bei t-online wie 1500 Mb für 9,90 Eujro und 8000 Mb für 8,80 Euro ^^


----------



## kalfany (7. März 2005)

Also habe gehört, dass gmx sehr gut sein soll.
Haben ja seit neustem DSL-Angebote und denke ich auch günstige.
Ansonsten probier es mal bei web.de


----------



## snow-master (8. März 2005)

also von 1,5 auf 2GB umzusteigen lohnt ja wohl nich wirklich wenn de sagst das de mit 1,5 nich auskommst oder? Was is wenn de Plötzlich deine Liebe zu größeren Downloads gefunden hast und mehr als 2GB brauchst? Dann hängste an Tiscali fest. Zu Lycos würd ich auch nich gehen, da war ich ma, hab gekündigt sie sagten nur: jaja wird am 22.XX gemacht der Volumenzähler von denen sah auch wie immer aus(hatte 10GB frei) und ich dachte mir diesma machste die 10GB aber voll und dann? hamse mich nur Monatsanteilig berechnet, d.h nur 8GB Freivolumen statt 10 und so msússte ich nich 600MB mehrbezahlen(war etwas über 10GB raus   ) sondern 2600MB und bei 15ct/MB läppertz sich was zusammen, jeder Versuch mit dem Support hat ewig gedauert und bis jetzt noch nix gebracht, ich muss die 45€ oder wieviel es waren(habe noch 6€() Mahngebühren bekommen weil ich nich glei Zahlen wollte und die letzte Abbuchung rückgängig gemacht habe)


----------



## convo (8. März 2005)

also,wie es mir scheint,würde noch aol und tiscali bleiben..
 aol kostet 5 GB 9,90 euro
*und bei tiscali kostet 8 GB NUR 8,90 Euro.*
 Somit würde ich bei tiscali sogar noch geld sparen,hätte auch mehr und mit 8 GB sollte man ja auskommen.
 Bei t-online kostet 1,5 GB ja schon 9,90 Euro..
 naja,ich hoffe mal,dass ich von t-online erst mal wegkomme,sollte aber gehen,oder! seit november hab ich bei denen DSL...

 zwar steh ich dann 1 Jahr mit tiscali utner vertrag,aber das angebot ist ja super und probleme hab ich bis jetzt von denen auch noch nicht gehört,oder!


----------



## turboprinz (8. März 2005)

HiHo,

ich würde Tiscalli nicht empfehlen, denn die haben einige Ports gesperrt, damit die User nicht so viel Traffic verursachen! Ich weis ja leider nicht wo du her kommst, aber der Anbieter Hansanet (in Berlin unter dem Namen "Alice" bekannt) bietet keine mindest Vertragslaufzeit und hat sein eigenes Backbone. Wenn ich nicht in einem Vertrag sitzen würde, wüsste ich was ich zu tun hätte...

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## convo (8. März 2005)

ja,ich komme aus deutschland und bin ja zurzeit bei t-online..

 wo kann man eigentlich allgemein sehen,wie lange man noch unter vertrag steht und ob man überhaupt noch gebunden ist!

 Also Tiscalli ist ja im gegensatz zu T-online megabillig..
 sollte ich doch lieber zu aol wechseln,die die 2.meisten user nach t-online haben!

 aber tiscalli kann es ja wohl kaum bringen,dass ich nur auf die hälfte aller websiten hinkann,oder wie meinst das mit den ports genau!

 war das eher auf tauschbörsen gezogen

 aber die können mir ja nicht irgendwo den zugriff versperren


----------



## rampage (8. März 2005)

Du kannst mit Tiscali natürlich auf alle Webseiten surfen, aber es werden Ports gedrosselt, was sich für dich darin bemerkbar macht, dass du bei Tauschbörsen nur sehr kleine Downstreamraten bekommst.. Das ist aber auch der einzige Nachteil. Ich habe die Tiscali DSL Flat (15,90€) und bin zufrieden


----------



## generador (8. März 2005)

Also ich hatte bei Tiscali meinen DFÜ für ISDN und hatte damit nie Probleme (Kündigung ohne Probleme akzeptiert)

Aol würde ich nicht empfehlen da du immer die Software installieren musst von denen (Find ich doof)

Freenet kann ich dir nicht empfehlen da die nur 0190 Support haben (Sehr teuer)

Aber wie schon geasgt such dir einen Anbieter raus und teste es für 4 Wochen oder so und entscheide dich dann


----------



## convo (9. März 2005)

naja,also der große tauschbörsler bin ich auch nun wieder nicht und die 8 Gb werde ich so und so NIE ausnutzen,aber wenn ich dann safür nur 8,90 Euro zahle statt für 1,5 Gb 9,90 Euro,dann mach ich sogar noch einen gewinn und hab für mich eine flatrate,da ich mir NIEMALS IM LEBEN vorstellen könnte MEHR als 8 GB in einem monat zu verbrauchen,also besser geht es ja nicht..

 vielleicht leg ich dann mal 3 Euro pro Monat mehr dazu und schon kann ich mit T-DSL 2000 leisten und die verperrten Ports sollten dann bei T-DSL 2000 keine Probleme mehr darstellen


----------



## snow-master (9. März 2005)

doch doch, egal ob DSL2000 oder 3000 durch die Portdrosselung werden Tauschbörsen e langsam aber ioch denk ma bei nen Volumentarif nehmen die keine Portdrosselung vor weil für die ja jedes MB mehr geld is im gegensatz zu ner Flat...


----------

